# Happy to be newly addicted to mac



## pink_kittie_kat (May 2, 2005)

*Hiya from Brooklyn, NY*  
Hi guys. I am so happy to have stumbled upon this site. 
My name is Kristi and I'm 27 years old. I stay at home with my 9 month old daughter T.J (Taylor Jade) & my soon to be 5 year old boy Frankie.
I am very very very new to makeup.  I never wore any makeup except for a d/s foundation and maybe some lipstick. Everything else was unfamiliar territory and I did not dare to explore the world of anything else...when I did, it was attrocious, so gave up.
So I stay at home and like so many other stay at home mommie's, I shop compulsively on Ebay.  After buying every single juicy couture item I could possible accumulate I started to delve into some bare escentuals and mac pigments.  This began a month ago.  I buy quite compulsively and I'm nutty about it as well. I'm an instant gratification type of chick and once I find something I like, I must own it all in the quickest time frame possible...can ya say "pissed off husband?" yea, whatever. 
so anywho, it didnt take long for me to accumulate quite a little collection within the past month.  I have managed to buy 46 pigment samples, 4 paints, 9 e/s, 5 e/l, 5 l/s, 3 l/l...tomorrow I'm going to the bohemian event *jumps for joy*
Okay now like I said, I like supa dupa new to this entire makeup thing. I have been reading and looking at ppls fotd and just trying to play around and get my feel.  I'm getting better. I still dont have the right tools tho as far as good brushes go.  They will be included in my next splurge for certain!  *Any recs for must have brushes would be greatly appreciated!*
I am going to post some fotds on the proper link and hope to get some tips and pointers...advice, yada yada. 
Ok to close this novella, I just want to say that I'm really happy to have found this site.  After some browsing its easy to tell that you guys are great.


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2005)

Hiiiiiiii Kristi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Welcome to specktra!


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my fave mac brush is 168


----------



## pink_kittie_kat (May 2, 2005)

*=) thank you.*

if ya wander over to the fotd forum, i posted my very first pic.

recs are sooooo welcome!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Kristi!! My fav brush is actually the 210 liner brush


----------



## Jessica (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## leenybeeny (May 3, 2005)

Welcome!!!!  My favourite brush is the 272 ;o)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 3, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice to meet you kristi,
Im sure you'll love it here

My fav brushes are by mac.
They've put up with more than their fair share


----------

